# Canon PowerShot SX70 HS officially announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2018)

> The Canon PowerShot SX70 HS has been officially announced by Canon USA.
> *Canon PowerShot SX70 HS Specifications:*
> With its incredible 65x Optical Zoom, image stabilization of up to 5 stops and 4K video recording, the PowerShot SX70 HS camera has you covered. From fun-filled family moments to once-in-a-lifetime travels and adventures, capture everything including faraway sights, ultra-wide vistas and spectacular, frame-filling, close-up macro shots like never before with a PowerShot SX-series camera. A bright and detailed electronic viewfinder combined with intuitive controls enable you to capture incredible moments as the opportunity presents itself.
> *Preorder the Canon PowerShot SX70 HS $549*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## pj1974 (Sep 20, 2018)

Really decent specs for this camera!


----------



## efmshark (Sep 20, 2018)

How about some test images at 65x optical zoom?


----------



## LDS (Sep 20, 2018)

What is interesting is Canon is bringing the EOS UI to PowerShot cameras.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 20, 2018)

Maybe the 4th downsizing in my (photography part of) life 

phase 1: heavy cams like Canon EF, F1 & 20D, 40D
(20...45 years old)
phase 2 (CURRENT): plasticky but really good 600D
200D M50 maybe EOS R
(45 ... 60 yr)
phase 3: G series
(60 ... 70 yr hopefully)
phase 4: Those one for all solutions with very 
acceptable IQ 
(70 yr ... EndOfLife)

Elon Musk stated during the presentation of the first private moon passenger that we do not speak enough about having fun - late but now the fun with photographing is increasing with lighter simpler cameras like M50 at the moment!


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2018)

LDS said:


> What is interesting is Canon is bringing the EOS UI to PowerShot cameras.


Seriously?


----------



## RickWagoner (Sep 20, 2018)

Anyone know how large is the buffer? This is what matters...


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 20, 2018)

Wait, what?? Just ONE card slot? Seriously??


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 20, 2018)

LDS said:


> What is interesting is Canon is bringing the EOS UI to PowerShot cameras.


if you add the "not-so-crazy" idea to see a Canon-built 1" sensor, the next G7X could be a great one! (DPAF+EOS UI)


----------



## Jethro (Sep 21, 2018)

hachu21 said:


> Wait, what?? Just ONE card slot? Seriously??


----------



## goldenhusky (Sep 21, 2018)

Good to see 1080p @ 120fps. Any idea 4k video and 1080p 120 has any crop. I cannot find anything in their spec sheet.


----------



## Phil995511 (Sep 21, 2018)

He is too ugly !!


----------



## LDS (Sep 21, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Seriously?



Yes. I found more interesting of being able to use easily different cameras in different situations - as I see fit - with a common UI than being obsessed by spec sheet bullet while comparing them to other cameras...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 21, 2018)

Phil995511 said:


> He is too ugly !!


Only his mom would love him.


----------



## petitBogueBogue (Sep 21, 2018)

Does it have a hotshoe? Can it use external speedlite?


----------



## bergstrom (Sep 21, 2018)

interesting to see how 4k holds up at 1365mm


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 21, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Good to see 1080p @ 120fps. Any idea 4k video and 1080p 120 has any crop. I cannot find anything in their spec sheet.


There is no need for a crop as this camera already ONLY SPORTS A 1/2.3" sensor...


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 21, 2018)

LDS said:


> Yes. I found more interesting of being able to use easily different cameras in different situations - as I see fit - with a common UI than being obsessed by spec sheet bullet while comparing them to other cameras...



Never discount the utility of 'seamlessly' being able to go (i.e. USE) from one camera model to another. If one's photographic equipment and shooting style warrants different models, how beneficial is it to be able to go from the Pro version to a small, compact, "travel/hiking" model and not have to fumble around learning it...


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 22, 2018)

Hmmmm... Didn't Polaroid have an SX70?


----------



## petitBogueBogue (Sep 22, 2018)

any touchscreen?


----------



## Jethro (Sep 22, 2018)

petit BogueBogue said:


> any touchscreen?


No hot-shoe or touchscreen. There was never going to be at this price level. The screen looks pretty modest (922k), but the EVF seems nice. I'm highly interested to see a proper review re IQ.


----------



## petitBogueBogue (Sep 23, 2018)

Jethro said:


> No hot-shoe or touchscreen. There was never going to be at this price level. The screen looks pretty modest (922k), but the EVF seems nice. I'm highly interested to see a proper review re IQ.


thx Jethro


----------



## deletemyaccount (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks like a confirmed no hot-shoe mount. Don't think this is wise because it negates buyers from even considering buying a speedlight from Canon. I infrequently use the SX50 with a 600EX-RT because the onboard flash just doesn't have enough flexibility. My $150.00 refurbished SX50 is looking even more worthwhile keeping and not upgrading.

At this rate, they will remove the shutter button to save money on the next round


----------



## mikedidi46 (Sep 23, 2018)

pj1974 said:


> Really decent specs for this camera!


would this be considered a mirror-less


----------



## pj1974 (Sep 23, 2018)

mikedidi46 said:


> would this be considered a mirror-less



It is a point and shoot, and yes, is mirrorless.

Most of the time "mirrorless" refers to interchangeable lens cameras.

The Canon SX70 HS is not an interchangeable lens camera, i.e. it has a fixed lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 24, 2018)

goldenhusky said:


> Good to see 1080p @ 120fps. Any idea 4k video and 1080p 120 has any crop. I cannot find anything in their spec sheet.


They claim that 4K video is cropped from the centre of the sensor. Presumably, the 1080 video will be cropped from the same area as the 4K, but with 2X2 pixel binning.... The HD video, if they use 4X4 binning, will take up 75% of the full width of the sensor (3840 out of 5184 pixels)


----------

